# Sensor temperatura da água do mar



## Brunomc (22 Jun 2013 às 15:40)

Boas

Onde posso comprar um medidor de temperatura da água do mar ??
Obrigado


----------



## Zapiao (22 Jun 2013 às 17:16)

Depende para o que queres é que qualquer termometro digital com sonda faz isso.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

Zapiao disse:


> Depende para o que queres é que qualquer termometro digital com sonda faz isso.



Ok, obrigado
É mesmo para medir a temperatura do mar quando vou à praia 
Já agora conheces algum site da net que venda isso ?


----------



## Zapiao (4 Jul 2013 às 23:36)

Ebay tem disso ás carradas


----------

